# Montreal



## Ireland'sCall (Nov 7, 2006)

Any TSs nearby ? Hopefully on II listing.
Thanks Garry


----------



## EAM (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't think II has anything closer than Beaupre (near Quebec City) and in the Mont-Tremblant area.

We stayed at the RCI and Fairfield/Wyndham affiliated Club Geopremiere at Auberge Lac Morency.  It was still over an hour from Montreal as I recall.

If you are planning a trip to Montreal, be sure to see the botanical garden.  The oriental gardens were particularly beautiful.


----------



## MaryH (Nov 10, 2006)

Garry,

If you need to book a hotel, PM me and I might be able to give you a corp code for the Hyatt.


----------

